# Serious help needed



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'n on my last pot of Branston Pickle - 350grn squeeze container!!!

What am I going to do ??

Help needed - urgent re-supply required


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I'n on my last pot of Branston Pickle - 350grn squeeze container!!!
> 
> What am I going to do ??
> 
> Help needed - urgent re-supply required


Cold Turkey???












I'm told they go well together


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Tee hee - but seriously I love Branston 

The rest of the family HATE it ,even the smell when I open the lid - I'm on my own - will need a fix soon


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Ugghhh, you are indeed on your own...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alpha supermarket occasionally has it


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'n on my last pot of Branston Pickle - 350grn squeeze container!!!
> 
> What am I going to do ??
> 
> Help needed - urgent re-supply required


You could always roll the sleeves up,put the apron on and make your own....quite easy to make and most of the ingredients are available in Egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> You could always roll the sleeves up,put the apron on and make your own....quite easy to make and most of the ingredients are available in Egypt.


There you go,,,get cooking 



9 ounces carrots
1 medium swede (rutabaga)
4 garlic cloves
4 1/2 ounces dates
1 medium cauliflower
2 onions
2 apples
2 unpeeled zucchini
15 sweet gherkins
1/2 lb dark brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 fluid ounces lemon juice
12 fluid ounces malt vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons mustard seeds
2 teaspoons ground allspice
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional)
3 dashes kitchen bouquet browning sauce, for colouring

Directions:

1
Cube the carrots and swede, and finely chop the garlic, dates, cauliflower, onions, apples, zucchini and gherkins.
2
Combine all the ingredients except the colouring in a large saucepan and bring to the boil; reduce the heat to a simmer.
3
Simmer until the swede is cooked through but still firm (about 1½ to 2 hours).
4
Then add the liquid colouring until the colour is dark brown.
5
Spoon into warm sterilized jars and seal.
6
Leave for at least 3 weeks to let the flavours mature.


Read more: Branston Pickle Recipe - Food.com - 26952


----------

